# Printer will not mirror image?



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well i got my printer set up today and printed my first dye sub transfer, I have a c-88 printer in the settings I selected mirror image the image is in inkscape (not sure if that makes a difference) tried several times but image never comes out mirrored. Not sure what I am doing wrong I am sure it is something stupid any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

In the mean time, can you mirror and save it in the computer?


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well inkscape is new to me and I have not figured out how to mirror. Not sure why it wont work in the printer settings. I did press a practice piece to see how the dye sub thing compares to heat transfers and I have to say I am impressed just have to figure out how to mirror.

thnks
Brian


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Brian36 said:


> Well inkscape is new to me and I have not figured out how to mirror. Not sure why it wont work in the printer settings. I did press a practice piece to see how the dye sub thing compares to heat transfers and I have to say I am impressed just have to figure out how to mirror.
> 
> thnks
> Brian


See the attached.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well first I'd say double click on any image file from explore. Go to print it from the image program that comes up (other than inkscape). In the Epson driver have it mirror and click the print preview.
Does that image get reversed ? If so then the driver is setup properly.
If not then you didn't check the right boxes.

Then do the same in Inkscape. If its mirrored in the print preview then prints unmirrored then you got double mirroring going on. 

I had this issue years ago and I believe it was with a c88+. I somehow had a double mirroring issue. I can't recall what I did to cause it. Believe I was also printing out of Coreldraw.
I do believe that it was on these forums that I got the answer to fix it or the coreldraw community forums.


----------



## Steverc (May 31, 2015)

Make sure the image is not set to be mirrored by Inkscape and also by the printer. Leave one unchecked or they will just cancel each other out.


----------



## Brian36 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## samwell47 (Jul 11, 2015)

i printed two prints though only one came out mirror image!!! does anyone know what im not doing right please.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

if it was the second that came out 'right way' then the printer has reset to default each time


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Folks,

In the Epson driver there is a setting for mirror image printing.

If you call the Epson driver from within your graphic app any settings you change do not "stick". 

Those changes are temporary and only persist while you are in your graphic app. 

Upon leaving your graphic app those settings revert back to default settings.

If you bring up the Epson driver directly from Windows (control panel for example) then those settings you change will "stick" and now become your defaults.

If you mirror the image in your graphic application and mirror in the Epson driver you end up with a non mirror imaged, you mirrored your mirror image!

So either mirror in the graphic application or mirror in the Epson driver, but not both. If you mirror the image in the Epson driver that setting is only default if you set it directly by opening the driver in Windows when you are not in your graphics app.


----------



## samwell47 (Jul 11, 2015)

thank you, done that however when i tick mirror image the apply button doesn't highlight


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

samwell47 said:


> thank you, done that however when i tick mirror image the apply button doesn't highlight


It could be that certain paper types the Epson printer driver won't allow mirroring on that model.

For example photo glossy paper. Who would need to mirror it if you were using that specific paper? So really only useful for t-shirt transfers or maybe some kinds of transparencies.

On any Epson printer I have used either plain paper, inkjet paper, or matte presentation paper type. Try those settings. The matte presentation paper setting will lay down more ink, so you be the judge what works best for you.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Have you cracked it yet Brian?
I've just whizzed out a load of prints on my epson and tried all of the paper types (but shoved a plain inkjet paper in) and it went back each time to the default of non mirror, I had to go to printer options, page layout, and check the mirror box and okay it, then print. every time


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Dekzion said:


> Have you cracked it yet Brian?
> I've just whizzed out a load of prints on my epson and tried all of the paper types (but shoved a plain inkjet paper in) and it went back each time to the default of non mirror, I had to go to printer options, page layout, and check the mirror box and okay it, then print. every time


Yes, per my previous post ...

"If you call the Epson driver *from within your graphic app* any settings you change do not "stick". 

Those changes are temporary and only persist while you are in your graphic app. 

Upon leaving your graphic app those settings revert back to default settings.

If you bring up the Epson driver *directly from Windows* (control panel for example) then those settings you change will "stick" and now become your defaults."

We are really talking about different reasons for the mirror image not "sticking" vs. not appearing.

1. Not "sticking" (being set to default) is due to how you call the driver, in a graphic program or not in a graphic program.

2. Some of the older Epson drivers would "gray-out" the mirror image function depending upon paper types. 

Separate but related issues.


----------



## venny (Jun 1, 2021)

Steverc said:


> Make sure the image is not set to be mirrored by Inkscape and also by the printer. Leave one unchecked or they will just cancel each other out.


thank you thank you so glad this was here i was having trouble with this and this helped me out greatly!!


----------

